# Craigh is Sick...



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Craigh, one of our most intelligent and useful members is very ill, and needs your good wishes.
He can't respond to posts and PMs, right now, but he'll probably be reading the forum pretty regularly as he recovers.

Please send him your wishes for a speedy recovery.
He'll be back as soon as he is able.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks for the update.

I only know to pray when someone gets sick. So prayers sent.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

wishes for a speedy recovery:smt1099


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Get well Craigh!

GW


----------



## Longhorn1986 (Dec 22, 2017)

Good luck & get well!


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Get better Craigh, opinions matter and we need your opinion. Seriously, I hope you get better soon.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Prayers and good thoughts for a quick recovery..


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

We need you to keep Paratrooper from getting carried away. (by the men with the butterfly nets)


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Best wishes and get well some one has to help keep Steve straight


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Hope you get better soon. I too, need you to keep me from getting carried away. :watching:


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Best wishes.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Get well soon Craigh we will miss your informative posts until you return..........


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Just saw this; was out of the country all this past week.

You hang in there and rush back to the site with your wisdom and humor. Your absence leaves a hole in the place.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Craig I'm sending up prayers for your healing.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Hoping for a speedy, and full recovery for ya Craigh!


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Prayers and best wishes sent your way Craig.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Best wishes for a full recovery Craigh, your expertise will be sorely missed until your return.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I hope Craigh follows this particular thread.

Get well and get back to posting, your posts are always worth reading. (even if I don't always agree with you :mrgreen


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Good wishes for the best of all possible outcomes! Hurry back when you are able.

I'll Sticky this one for a while.

Thanks for the heads-up, Steve.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Best wishes, geezer.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Craigh, best wishes for a quick recovery. Haven’t looked at the forum for a couple of days so wasn’t aware of your situation. Stay strong and get back in the saddle soon.


----------



## MarylouMader (Nov 24, 2017)

Craig’s

Healing prayers coming your way...


----------



## Bersaguy (May 5, 2018)

Prayers for a quick recovery and have you back soon. I have not been here long but have enjoyed reading your post.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Thank you everyone for such kind wishes and prayers. It truly gives me a warm feeling. My niece is kind and patient enough to listen, understand, and type right now. It might be a day or so before I can type well enough to post things on my own. Forming thoughts long enough to get them out is a little slow too. The connections are not good so I'm glad I created a VPN (not intelligible) to my home portal. It is again time for that road to rehab. 

Anyway, I'm off life support. They took me off the respirator today and i'm breathing on my own and the doctor says the surgery was successful as of now. That's pretty good in that on Sunday, family here were saying goodbye according to my daughter. Rumors of my demise are greatly exaggerated. I even feel better than just before the surgery to reduce the embolism. It's amazing what a laser can do these days, especially to the brain. This is the second time in ten years I've had some of my brain killed off. When I can speak, I'm going to tell the doctor I think he's trying to kill off brain cells until I become a liberal Democrat. 

They brought me a delicious dinner of unseasoned clear vegetable broth. Yuck. They did provide this horrible packet of seasoning called Mrs. Dash. Oatmeal or something in the morning maybe.

Thank you everyone again. I hope to be part of this forum along with my birding forum and photography forum shortly. I love you all and appreciate all the kindness.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

God Bless you Craigh. My prayer is that the worst is over and you can get back to enlightening the uninformed like myself. We can wait a few more years for any good-byes.

GW


----------



## Longhorn1986 (Dec 22, 2017)

Bless your heart! Don't go killing any more brain cells! Joe Biden doesn't like competition!!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Craigh said:


> Thank you everyone again. I hope to be part of this forum along with my birding forum and photography forum shortly. I love you all and appreciate all the kindness.


Be sure to explain that folks in your other two forums might not be happy if your posts get mixed between them.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm glad that you are back and all is going well for you. 

It's just not in my nature to be gruff and surly with those that are under the weather. It was killing me being nice......:smt012


----------



## Bersaguy (May 5, 2018)

paratrooper said:


> I'm glad that you are back and all is going well for you.
> 
> It's just not in my nature to be gruff and surly with those that are under the weather. It was killing me being nice......:smt012


See there, you do have a heart Trooper. Well hid most of the time but it's there..............:supz:


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

paratrooper said:


> I'm glad that you are back and all is going well for you.
> 
> It's just not in my nature to be gruff and surly with those that are under the weather. It was killing me being nice......:smt012


Thanks guy. Though I enjoy teasing you sometimes, you're still one of my heroes. Combat veterans always are.

That said, did you get one of these new Micky Ears yet?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ooooh...
I'd just love to see *paratrooper* cruising down the street on a chopper, wearing LGBTQ Mickey Mouse ears!

We'd even let him onto this inclusive little island, if he would do that.
I'd pay his ferry fare.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Fairy ferry fair????

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

goldwing said:


> Fairy ferry fair????
> 
> GW


The fares to use our ferry are not fair.
They are financially infuriating.
And the ferries are infrequent.
It's foolish and frustrating.

...And *paratrooper* had better hurry, 'cause it's almost time for the July Fourth parade!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Ooooh...
> I'd just love to see *paratrooper* cruising down the street on a chopper, wearing LGBTQ Mickey Mouse ears!
> 
> We'd even let him onto this inclusive little island, if he would do that.
> I'd pay his ferry fare.


Properly prepared and highly motivated, I could see myself wearing the LGBTQ Mickey Mouse ears.

I just couldn't do it while riding a chopper though. :smt086 I have my self-respect to think of you know.


----------

